# Newly Neutered 6 month old puppy



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Our 6 month old puppy, Pacer, was neutered yesterday and my husband picked him up today. My husband says they didn't really tell him much about what to do/not to do (but then again I'm not sure he asked!). So, my question is what should I let Pacer do/not do? The vet did say to keep him on a leash, but what about in the house? We have stairs and he usually flies up and down them, plus he likes to jump up on our bed. Is all of this okay? I just don't want to have something go wrong! Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I would say the stairs are not ok, or any jumping up on sofa/bed. We were told only short lead walks and no jumping at all in house. 
Try to give him kongs and chews to keep him quiet. It is a hard perriod but just try and get through it as it would be much worse if the stitches came out or something and you had to go through it all again.
Try and keep the area clean so it does not get infected, we didnt clean ours but just didnt let him lay on anything dirty and checked it for dirt daily.


----------

